# Bond Girl - Rosamund Pike - Mix x46



## astrosfan (23 Nov. 2008)

*Rosamund Pike*
Geb.: 28.01.1979 in London, England
Beruf: Schauspielerin
Bond: Die Another Day (2002) 




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


​


----------



## Muli (24 Nov. 2008)

Wirklich sexy und einem Bond mehr als würdig :drip:


----------



## Tokko (24 Nov. 2008)

:thx: für das Bondgirl.


----------



## thethirdman (2 Jan. 2009)

Terrific. Thx, astrofan!


----------



## GERmaster (22 Okt. 2011)

Danke für die hübsche Rosamund


----------



## 10hagen (28 Okt. 2011)

Danke für die Schönheit!


----------



## Grwap (2 Jan. 2012)

Danke!


----------

